# UOA redline 5W40 08 GTI 4000 miles 90% city



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

Redline 5W40 UOA.This run was 90% city, 5% "hooliganism" (0-60 runs, 1/4 mile runs, twisty roads with all redline shifts, cruise 100-130 mph), and 5% normal highway.
TAN (acids) was higher than I expected and viscosity lower than I expected. Flashpoint was higher than I expected. TBN was strong.
From my peek at 23 UOAs, All 23 samples showed fuel dilution in my opinion, manifested as decreased flashpoint and viscosity and also presence of manganese may be an indicator.
Of the 23 UOAs, this redline run showed the highest flashpoint (425) and highest cST viscosity (12.23) and second highest SUS viscosity (67.3). 
23 UOA database can be seen here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4283927


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

looks like some good numbers from the redline oil. were you able to find it locally, or did you have to order it?


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: (rhouse181)*

I bought a case (12qts) at carquest for $7.49 per qt.
Regarding the oil, one thing I am currently trying to figure out is why the TAN number is higher than I expected. I don't know if this is something to do with the nature of the oil being polyolester basestock/PAO mix or what. I think only a couple of the UOAs in the 23 UOA database tested for TAN so there is not much to compare to. My gut feeling is it is because of 90% city driving in the winter, leading to lots of water and fuel for the oil to deal with. It will be interesting to see what the TAN number is on my current fill of Redline 5W40 as that will be spring weather and probably more highway % than this one.
I am going to try redline 10W40 for the next oil change or maybe even experiment with redline 10W30. These 2 should shear less (hold their viscosity more) than the 5W40.
The 2.0 FSI beats the hell out of oils, as the database shows. I would love to find an oil that holds its viscosity and flashpoint and provide low iron numbers for this engine. I was impressed with the German Castrol results in the database for this engine also but I haven't had a chance to really dig into the data too much. We also need more Biosyn UOAs.


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

yea, the german castrol looks really good for something you can pick up at your local autoparts store... and that is a 0w30 oil!? I tried looking for a VOA on the GC, but couldn't find one on bobistheoilguy.com... Would be interesting to put the Syntec 5w40 next to the GC for comparison...


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (rhouse181)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rhouse181* »_Would be interesting to put the Syntec 5w40 next to the GC for comparison... 

Here's another Syntec report...


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: (bcze1)*

Thanks for posting that UOA for syntec. I think Blackstone is mainly commenting on the strong TBN when they say go to 6k miles. I would be worried about extending it that far due to the decrease in flashpoint and viscosity. Iron is getting up there also. Looks like you changed it at the right time to me and if anything maybe it could be run shorter. I will take a look at comparables on the spreadsheet of UOAs and post back here. 
I also added 7 UOAs to the spreadsheet so it is up to 30 now. The more UOAs we have the more we know. The caveat of course is that most of these are single pass UOAs on the spreadsheet so they are of limited value due to the big differences in individual engines, driving techniques, etc., etc. Doug Hillary has aptly pointed out this limited use of single pass UOAs on BITOG. But hey, it is all the data we have.










_Modified by saaber2 at 5:28 PM 3-10-2009_


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

bcze1, thanks for the UOA... i'll post mine up too once i get it back from blackstone


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (saaber2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saaber2* »_Thanks for posting that UOA for syntec. I think Blackstone is mainly commenting on the strong TBN when they say go to 6k miles. I would be worried about extending it that far due to the decrease in flashpoint and viscosity. Iron is getting up there also. 

Agreed, I won't be extending my intervals any time soon. I'm not too concerned with the iron, its not all that high. Viscosity is far more concerning to me. I'm running M1 in it now and we'll see how that looks. But based on this report, I don't think she'll see Syntec ever again. 
As for your compilation of reports, you're probably already on this but please try to filter out any of the newer TSI motors.










_Modified by bcze1 at 10:00 AM 3-11-2009_


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: (bcze1)*

Hey bcze1, I'd like to enter your UOA into the database. Can you tell me what % city, %hwy that run was and if your car was modified? Thanks!


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (saaber2)*

Around 60/40 city/highway. Very little hooliganism. Car is stock except for REVO stage 1.


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: (bcze1)*

Cool, thanks! Got in in the database which brings it up to 33 UOAs for the FSI only.
You are right about the iron btw (at least according to the database). The rough regression line shows the "normal" Iron. Yours is just a tad above the norm at 8.16 ppm FE/1000 miles at 19,900 miles. But this is really limited data so take it with a 20 lb. bag of salt. BTW, this graph idea was from Rl_RS4. The man has skills!


















_Modified by saaber2 at 2:50 PM 3-12-2009_


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (saaber2)*

Good stuff! That iron regression graph is certainly far more thorough than my quick scan of your database & use of other knowledge. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

not a bad r^2 either considering the number of data points you are working with...


----------

